# Coat Changes During Puppyhood



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

My female was 6 months old on the 2nd. She came from a puppy mill then into rescue so I have no idea of her background, she is registered ACA bred by Abe Miller in Ohio  

Question....her coat seems to change each day with more very light tan coming through each time. While her face/mask gets darker, leaning more towards red. 

Here is her face/chest/front (little washed out from flash)










Full body back shot










Here you can see the very light tan coming down over the shoulders and the darker tan/red moving up the hind legs. 










Here you can see the bitch strip (I suppose) beginning to develop.










And here you can see how the tan is right under the surface.










In the last shot, I was under the impression that the follicles would be black further down then they are. 

After seeing this what are you thoughts on final coat? Thinking she will continue to lighten eventually more of a black and tan saddle pattern?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Bumping my own thread  

Just trying to press fast forward on what her coat will end up to be. I can see more tan coming through with each passing month. As a pup she was much darker than she is now. 

Here she is at around 13 weeks










And then here at about 18 weeks


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I honestly have no idea. sorry  she sure is cute though


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Val, here's some pictures of Raven. At this point, it's hard to tell how much black will go away on her. She may be a blanket or she could fade into a saddle like Raven.

Raven at 3 months
















Ravent at 5 months








Raven at 1 year








Raven at 3 years (so you can see her bitch stripe)

















I hope that helps you see the coat changes. I wish I had more standing pics of her from 5months to a year but none of them show her coat well. It hasn't changed much since a year old. She was very dark as a pup on her face as well as her body but most of it has lightened up.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks  
That helps....in her pup face shot you can see how dark she was as to where she is now (Raven). 
I have watched Roxy change so often over the last couple months it's astonishing. 

As much as I would like to see her in her adult coat I don't want to lose this puppy time either  

I would have never imagined that was Raven at 3 months!


----------

